# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Αρσενική καρδερίνα με κόκκινο σημάδι στην κοιλιά

## MacGyver

Είχα δει εδώ και λίγες μέρες μια αρσενική καρδερίνα μου να είναι λίγο "σκεφτική" μερικές φορές... εννοώ σαν να μην είχε πολύ διάθεση αλλά να μην είναι αποφωνιασμένη ή να κάθεται με το κεφάλι μέσα. Το πουλάκι τρώει και κελαηδάει κανονικά αν και θα περίμενα να είναι πιο πυρωμένο αυτή την εποχή (δυστυχώς το συγκεκριμένο δεν δοκιμάζει καμιά αυγοτροφή, ούτε αυγό). Σήμερα κοίταξα την κοιλιά της και παρατήρησα ένα κόκκινο σημάδι αριστερά, χωρίς εξόγκωμα (δεν κινείται). 

Αυτές είναι οι καλύτερες φωτογραφίες που κατάφερα να βγάλω

https://imgur.com/qTBQIW0

https://imgur.com/N97FdeS

https://imgur.com/6oS3Jfu

Θα του δώσω λίγο almora που έχω και θα το έχω στο νου μου

----------


## IscarioTis

περαστικο να ειναι Νωντα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Πολυ ασθενεια επεσε στο φορουμ......μας ματιασανε, μου φαινεται. :Icon Rolleyes: 
Ευχομαι περαστικα, συντομα.

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον αχνοφαινεται ελαχιστα το συκωτι (ειναι και τα πουπουλα και δεν ειναι σαφες ) .Η κοιλια κατα τα αλλα καθαρη και καρινα δεν υπαρχει . Την παρατηρεις και αν δινεις ριγανελαιο αν εχεις .Αν δεν εχεις , βρισκομαστε αυριο ή και σημερα το απογευμα να σου δωσω (με προπολη μαζι ) να υπαρχει

----------

